# Saint Simons Island/ Jekyll Island



## ArticSnake (Mar 10, 2015)

The wife and I will be going on our anniversary, so we're going fishing around Saint Simon Island and Jekyll Island. We will be the second weekend in May. What kind of fish can we catch? What's the best bait? and where may the best place to fish at? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Darien1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Whiting should be biting off the beaches.  The very best place, that I know of, for beach fishing for whiting would be in front of the King and Prince Hotel on SSI.  It's called the whiting hole out there.  I have caught plenty of whiting off the Jekyll beach too,  especially Glory Beach.  Lots of small sharks should be biting off Glory Beach too.


----------



## ArticSnake (Mar 12, 2015)

Ok thanks. What kind of bait? and fishing set up?


----------



## hollandae (Mar 13, 2015)

Anchor up and fish dead shrimp on the bottom


----------



## Darien1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Bottom rig with dead shrimp.  I think I used squid once too.  Just have something you can cast out beyond where the waves are breaking.


----------



## ArticSnake (Mar 14, 2015)

ok thanks


----------



## Pate55 (Mar 15, 2015)

Normally, during the second week in May everything is biting just use fresh bait and hold on to your pole!!


----------



## ArticSnake (Mar 16, 2015)

Pate55 said:


> Normally, during the second week in May everything is biting just use fresh bait and hold on to your pole!!



Awesome. Sounds like I should have a blast then.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Mar 16, 2015)

I am going the 2nd week of July, and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on fishing from a kayak.  I was thinking of fishing the creeks/rivers.  I marked in red where I was thinking of trying.  Any local experts have any suggestions on this?

First thought (because it is close to rental house) is to put in near the bridge at the causeway.








2nd option was putting in at Village Creek Landing and fishing down to the King and Prince.


----------



## trippcasey (Mar 17, 2015)

Village creek is good, but watch the tide. Low tide = mud dragging.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Mar 17, 2015)

trippcasey said:


> Village creek is good, but watch the tide. Low tide = mud dragging.



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Silver Bullet (Mar 18, 2015)

I wouldn't waste my time trying to paddle from the VC landing to Gould's Inlet if you want to get beach front.  I'd just try to park at Gould's and float out there.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Mar 18, 2015)

Silver Bullet said:


> I wouldn't waste my time trying to paddle from the VC landing to Gould's Inlet if you want to get beach front.  I'd just try to park at Gould's and float out there.



Our house is by the pier close to Neptune Park.  Any suggestions for good places around there, or really anywhere in the area?


----------



## baronsmith98 (Mar 26, 2015)

I put in at mackay and fish the southern tip of lanier island. Really good fishing there on high tide. Not too far of a paddle either


----------



## ForsythGlock (Mar 26, 2015)

baronsmith98 said:


> I put in at mackay and fish the southern tip of lanier island. Really good fishing there on high tide. Not too far of a paddle either



Do you use one of the ramps right off the causeway?


----------



## Silver Bullet (Mar 31, 2015)

I'd stick around in VC for trout/reds, any of the beaches for whiting/small sharks, and the pier for Spanish (MAYBE).


----------



## baronsmith98 (Apr 1, 2015)

ForsythGlock said:


> Do you use one of the ramps right off the causeway?



Right next to the boatramp is the floating dock and on the other side of it is a sandy almost mini beach area that i use


----------

